
Interactive D compiler - stesch
http://asm.dlang.org/
======
s-macke
It would be nice to combine such a project with a Linux emulator like

[http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/demos/compile.html](http://s-macke.github.io/jor1k/demos/compile.html)

Of course the total loading time for the website would increase. But if use
such a website you stay longer anyhow.

------
reacweb
line numbering should be in hex in order to match the assembly code.

~~~
unwind
What?

Not sure if you're being humorous, but that doesn't make any sense. There's no
1:1 mapping between lines in a high-level language and the generated assembly
instructions, of course.

~~~
0942v8653
I think reacweb is talking about the assembly line numbers on the right side.

~~~
unwind
D'oh! Thanks.

I agree, then. :) It would be helpful to have the address of each instruction
visible, since it makes jumps more easy to figure out (among other things).

